# Robin Hood: Zweiter deutscher Trailer zur Neuverfilmung mit Jamie Foxx



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. November 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Robin Hood: Zweiter deutscher Trailer zur Neuverfilmung mit Jamie Foxx* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Robin Hood: Zweiter deutscher Trailer zur Neuverfilmung mit Jamie Foxx*


----------



## Hornissentreiber (22. November 2018)

Hm - ich weiß nicht. Das wirkt auf mich alles viel zu hipp, zu stylish, zu glatt und zu cool. Sieht für mich mehr nach Green Arrow als nach Robin Hood aus.

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Do Berek (24. November 2018)

Was das denn? Die Guy Ritchie Version? Schwarzer Little John? Moderne Klamotten und Frisuren? Miss me...


----------

